# 2010 owensboro ky bbq festival!



## orng95bagdacord (Apr 5, 2010)

http://www.bbqfest.com/


----------



## danielh (Apr 5, 2010)

I will probably swing down at least once.  I know I have a wedding to attend on that Sat, but other than that i should be free for the weekend.


----------



## orng95bagdacord (May 4, 2010)

yea, i have a wedding also at 5 oclokc wonder if its the same one?....man im alredy smeelin the smoke!.


----------



## nickelmore (May 6, 2010)

The last time I was at bbq fest John Bays has some bands at the E,  

I have a meeting in Henderson on Friday, it could give me a good excuse to swing by whitakers and the BBQ fest before heading back to northern IL for mothers day.


----------



## nickelmore (May 10, 2010)

I was just wondering if any locals got to go to the bb fest and how it was.

I got hung up too long in henderson and was unable to get over there.


----------

